# Game 55: Pistons @ Heat (4/8 6:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, April 8, 2012 | 6:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Heat by 14


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> Heat by 14












Took me awhile, but I get it now. Who's your real team?

:joel:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> Took me awhile, but I get it now. Who's your real team?
> 
> :joel:


I dont cheer for a team. thats the hint


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, pretty obvious he's a Lebron stan.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Yup, pretty obvious he's a Lebron stan.


I wouldnt say stan, cuz then that would make you a miami heat stan. Lets just say im a fan of reality


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> Lets just say im a fan of reality


You realize how absurdly pompous and naive a statement this is?

I actually thought you were more along the lines of one of those posters who pretends to be a fan of a team with a large fanbase in order to attempt to give that fanbase a bad name. Carry on.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

A fan of reality....except when it's an inconvenience to the LeBron being basketball God premise.

It's all good, Jace. I don't consider him part of the core Heat fan group here.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bulls lose to the Knicks, so we need this win. We got this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder if ESPN will bring out #withoutRose stats?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

#withoutWade will be back tonight as Dwyane is out for this game.

Mike Miller will be in uniform, but Spo doesnt know how much he'll play.

Battier will start at SG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great rebound by Bosh after Lebron missed 2 free throws


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I have never seen Bosh do that in his Heat career


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My ultimate dream is to one day have a center who can rebound. I'm so tired of seeing opposing teams get offensive board, after offensive board, etc., until they finally score. Pat needs to do any and everything in his power to get one this summer. I don't know who.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> My ultimate dream is to one day have a center who can rebound. I'm so tired of seeing opposing teams get offensive board, after offensive board, etc., until they finally score. Pat needs to do any and everything in his power to get one this summer. I don't know who.


Almost seems like a system problem because no matter who we play at C, we struggle to rebound.

1-6 from the line already :nonono:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Again. What is up with the defensive rebounding all season? All watching. No movement. No boxing out.

Transition post move by LeBron. Nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Lebron. He saw Stuckey on him and immediately went to the post.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Again 2nd chance points.

Heat turnover in transition.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh. Number one causer of opposing and-1s. Ever.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the **** was that, Bosh? Either take the charge or go for the block. Dont just ****ing stand there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy shit. Bosh and Turiaf out. Joel and UD in. No UD/Bosh?

:spo: ?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo said before the game he was gonna mix some things up.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Almost seems like a system problem because no matter who we play at C, we struggle to rebound.
> 
> 1-6 from the line already :nonono:


Could be a system problem, even Zo had fairly low career rebounding averages for an elite center in his time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jesus, Joel? How do you mess up such a rudimentary pass? We really aren't valuing the rock.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

0-5 from 3. All wide open as well.

Remember when we were number 1 in the league in 3pt fg%?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Spo said before the game he was gonna mix some things up.


Cray. He's not the adjusting type.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Norris Cole. We hardly knew ye.

M&M in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another and-1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Harris has been getting abused pretty regularly on D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Eminem (Miller) vs. 50-cent (Stuckey)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PG field goal! Didn't know they were allowed.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike Miller is finally back!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Harris has been getting abused pretty regularly on D.


He's supposed to be a good defender. I'll give him credit, he hasn't had a lot of experience defending NBA scorers, and is asked to guard the tough ones.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just realized they have four guards that really bug us in Stuckey, Knight, Gordon, and Bynum. ****y.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio always seems to prefer heaving those than passing up to a teammate closer to the basket.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21-19 after 1

Too many missed free throws and 7 missed 3's. If only we made those open 3's like the ones we give up. Maybe that's why Spo doesnt want to change up the D. Because he sees how awful we are at hitting open 3's :whoknows:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Imagine our practices. Bricked wide-open 3 after bricked wide-open 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Rio always seems to prefer heaving those than passing up to a teammate closer to the basket.


He just isnt a natural PG. 

JJ in now. Spo using a bunch of players today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333

We hit an open 3!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333

Wow, Prince was all over him that time


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:jamesjones:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, Spo is using the spaghetti rotation. See which strands stick on the wall. Let's get some bigs in the fun. Is Curry dressed?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Curry is inactive.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh wow, another and-1.

Losing Cole's production really hurts. Too bad he fell into the Grand Canyon. .00001% he's in the playoff rotation.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Curry is inactive.


We pretty much just keep him around as part of a Biggest Loser program. Good deal for him. Great seats to Heat games, food, groupies.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD has adopted Joel's coordination.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pick and roll. Shades of how it would look if we had :nash:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice pick and roll MC/Bosh, but the pass was off enough it could've gone badly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG Mario...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Mario


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This Bosh-led offense has so much more movement. Multiple screens and cuts, it's great to watch.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was a sick drive. He split the trap really well and managed to not fumble when he stumbled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:lebron: and1!

WOW


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That LeBron and-1 was giggity-giggity.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Lebron always seem to miss their free throws when the crowd chants MVP.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron guarding center. Like, not on a switch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great tip dunk by LeBron, but started with Terrel's great full-court drive.

The man has earned a smiley head.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Happy Easter everybody. I have like no interest in this game, Im rdy for the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333 all over Stuckey

JJ's favorite 3's are when someone is running out to him. Shown it this half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier passes the open three for a contested JJ...SPLASHDOWN. KABOOM.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Now I'm interested cause i get to say Jaaaaaaaaaaaaames Joooooooones 3333333333333333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James ****ing Jones


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe LeBron will make a free throw here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Prince just made Shattier drop the soap.

Nice step back for :lebron:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ was too wide open there


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No-No has finally earned his nickname.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> JJ was too wide open there


:yes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ronny Turiaf, our most reliable free throws shooter that half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

50-40 at the half

much better 2nd quarter. Gotta keep that up in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Surprised Turiaf missed that shot.

Decent half without Dwyane and a rotation so fluid its gaseous.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, James Jones is trending on Twitter. This team really does get watched even in the dregiest games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:turiaf: I like him.

Great news is LeBron got a lot of rest that half, even with out DTW.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did we lose a point? JJax is lamenting his stat sheet for saying we have 50 and claiming it should be 49.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How is Eric Reid sending out a tweet as he's talking on air?


> Eric Reid ‏ @EReidMiamiHeat Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> “@taylordawnmodel: @EReidMiamiHeat why is ben wallace wearing a celtics headband?” It's green week in the NBA!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

lol Shane was just screaing at himself "Grab the ball, Shane! Grab it!"


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron so sick


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh, I thought Spo screamed that. He'd never.

Bosh doesn't need Skip Bayless to embarrass the family name. Its one thing for Dwyane Wade to block 7-footers, but Knight has 9 blocks all season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:turiaf:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:turiaf: bail out banker!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So NoCo finally got benched?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG Mario with another unforced turnover.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:turiaf: haha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Steve Nash, where art thou


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just realized Tony has started saying "Chalmers" almost correctly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, no Cole in the 1st half.

great rebound and pass to Bosh by Battier.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Battier not being useless what is this?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice dish Battier 2 Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

#Without:dwade:

Let's start a Steve Nash fund. Is it illegal for fans to pay a player to come play for their team, on account of only $3 mill being available?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Just realized Tony has started saying "Chalmers" almost correctly.


@PG_30 Hey Mario Chomuz congratulations on Kansas in the tourney!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Battier not being useless what is this?


He's not shooting (Shatting).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:turiaf:!

:lebron: 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:turiaf: :lebron: awww yeah


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> @PG_30 Hey Mario Chomuz congratulations on Kansas in the tourney!


:rotf:

Mario just passed up a wide-open 3 that resulted in a made 3 for LeBron. Who woulda thunk that a couple months ago?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier baby


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice fadeaway Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

#withoutWade will be in full effect tonight on Sportscenter. Just wondering if they'll bust out a #withoutRose as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow at that stepback

:lebron:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice turnaround Mr. James.

Tony used to pronounce the "Chal-" in "Chalmers" like "Al" as in "Weird _Al _Yankovich." It was really awkward.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wait a minute, for what game are they telling fans to wear black when the Heat wear black? Is it the playoffs? We've depleted out 6 back-in-black games. Perhaps they've added one or two to the schedule?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:turiaf: and :battier: have been excellent tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was a great cut by Battier there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Seems like 6 seasons ago we had our last 20-point lead.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This jumpball song sucks. I have no idea what they're saying. Makes it moot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Spoo hasn't been playing UD+Bosh tonight. Just subbed in UD for Bosh not Turiaf.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh my, :turiaf: is everywhere on D tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario out, Harris in again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> Spoo hasn't been playing UD+Bosh tonight. Just subbed in UD for Bosh not Turiaf.


And we're up 20.

Coincidence?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Only 1 dime for LBJ tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thank you Lawrence Frank, for not playing Daye earlier. Guy has not missed much against us this season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Turiaf's 9 rebounds are like 16 for any other team.

Wow, Joel. 2 feet isn't close enough. BACK RIM.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish MM could shoot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Harris has been making some really nice passes but guys aren't finishing. He set up both James Jones and Mike Miller for wide open threes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Thank you Lawrence Frank, for not playing Daye earlier. Guy has not missed much against us this season.


Honestly. He had his grand awakening against us. You'd think they'd at least dust him off here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat couldnt get this kid an new jersey?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:joel: with a 7ft hook of the side glass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel: lol


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Harris has had a poor game but it's good that he's getting some experience.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

At least Eminem is shooting.

What in Joel's history made him believe he could hit that 12 foot turnaround?

Ball control issues leading to a quick 5 points for Detroit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Maybe not play him at backup PG, just let LBJ bring it up


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Not a good end to the quarter


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Maybe not play him at backup PG, just let LBJ bring it up


Yeah, he isn't a PG so it's a lot to ask to suddenly thrust him into that role. Our coaching staff is so crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

69-54 after 3

bad last minute of the quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat couldnt get this kid an new jersey?


What was he wearing a Shaq jersey? Didnt pay attention.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> Yeah, he isn't a PG so it's a lot to ask to suddenly thrust him into that role. Our coaching staff is so crazy.


Really wish we signed Mike James or Gil Arenas or somebody.

James actually would've been perfect, he doesnt need to handle much and can hit that long ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Harris isnt a PG and with Miller and Lebron in the game, it should have been one of them bringing the ball up the floor.




Jace said:


> What was he wearing a Shaq jersey? Didnt pay attention.


Yeah.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Kind of ironic that the Bulls have 4 point guards who are probably better than ours.

Rose
Watson
Lucas III (shudder)
James


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Really wish we signed Mike James or Gil Arenas or somebody.
> 
> James actually would've been perfect, he doesnt need to handle much and can hit that long ball.


Smart of the Bulls to sign James and not let us get him.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Get big Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice take CB


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

20 and 8 for Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. And we had several opportunities with Chicago yo-yo-ing him back and forth. Now they have Rose, Watson, James, and Lucas III. We have Bobby Boucher and Mr. Potatohead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD and Bosh in and we immediately cant rebound :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB again. Yeah


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh+UD lineup giving up dem offensive boards. Hilarious.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JJ makes the 3s he shouldnt.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD/CB is so awful


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Kaboom-town? UGH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Kaboom-town? UGH


:laugh: you must have been watching the road call of games lately. Eric Reid has been calling 3's kaboom-town all season. So awful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was a nice drive by Rio


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice move by the MC.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> :laugh: you must have been watching the road call of games lately. Eric Reid has been calling 3's kaboom-town all season. So awful.


Haha yeah most of my feeds have been road ones - but most of the home ones i have seen i've been at work, so sound is off.

So bad Eric. So bad.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> :laugh: you must have been watching the road call of games lately. Eric Reid has been calling 3's kaboom-town all season. So awful.


It's crazy how much more I like Tony than Eric and I never would have thought that would be possible a few years ago.

Tony keeps getting better and he's really genuine but Eric keeps getting cornier and nerdier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope this lineup can keep this up for a few more minutes so that Lebron can stay on the bench.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, we became "Kaboom-Town" when we were shooting well from there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I wonder if Eric sounds like this in real life. He has like a cartoon voice :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> It's crazy how much more I like Tony than Eric and I never would have thought that would be possible a few years ago.
> 
> Tony keeps getting better and he's really genuine but Eric keeps getting cornier and nerdier.


To my surprise, I agree. I also really hate the way Eric subtly demeans Tony sometimes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD. That ball should've remained in Heat hands. How do you turn in it over?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offensive foul?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ah, ok.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, how many and1's have we given up tonight?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow this sucks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need to keep this lead until we're under the 6 minute mark and then we can rest Lebron the whole quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Philly is on a crazy slide right now. Gonna be the 8th seed after their game today.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

why is LBJ in...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat offense has still been awful. Just 80 points on 42% shooting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This O is STAGNANT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 333333

5th 3 of the game for JJ


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James Jones is a sniper


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God JJ is just purity


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

_James Jones is painting a beautiful impressionist masterpiece from the three-point line with the attention to detail and delicate grace of a prime Claude Monet. Absolutely breath-taking._


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

NoCo sightin.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> _James Jones is painting a beautiful impressionist masterpiece from the three-point line with the attention to detail and delicate grace of a prime Claude Monet. Absolutely breath-taking._


Wow - that could've come direct from Walton. Kudos.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God damn, Eric you are so corny.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

In these last 4 minutes Cole is getting more FT attempts than LeBron has had in some recent games.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> _James Jones is painting a beautiful impressionist masterpiece from the three-point line with the attention to detail and delicate grace of a prime Claude Monet. Absolutely breath-taking._


Epic post.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> I wonder if Eric sounds like this in real life. He has like a cartoon voice :laugh:


Yeah, he's interviewed on wqam all the time and sounds the same on there.

Who sounds completely different on interviews then during games is Kevin Harlan of TNT.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Seems like opposing GMs always make the trip to Miami.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J by Norris. Would be nice if he could get that back...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole exploding int he 4th. Hopefully the benching lights a fire under his ass.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Better get all these misses out of your system now Mike


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol at NoCo getting 10 in 3 minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

When did Cole become Hulk Hogan after getting slapped in the face?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 98-75

Lebron gave that kid his game shoes and signed them. Now get him a jersey 


Not much to say about this one. JJ was on fire.

Lebron POTG

Turiaf and Battier provided great energy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks Jace, could've gone without seeing an Old ass Hulk shirtless and in tights..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hopefully Dwyane tries to come back and be efficient this time. We're not better without him, but his bad shots hurt us periodically.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Thanks Jace, could've gone without seeing an Old ass Hulk shirtless and in tights..


But his hotdog skin is so appetizing! Don't know why he has lady cameltoe, though. Blame Cole for his offensive explosion. It was necessary.

:kanye:



Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, he's interviewed on wqam all the time and sounds the same on there.
> 
> Who sounds completely different on interviews then during games is Kevin Harlan of TNT.


Yeah on that controversial back-to-early audio of he and Barkley talking about how awful the Atlanta game was without LeWade he sounded really different. Mike Breen also sounds different in radio interviews.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

1-0 with sweet album avatars this year. Keep it rolling.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was the home Bucks loss #WithoutWade?

Heat score 98 playing 1 PG with LeBron having 2 assists. OK.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, he was out for that Bucks game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Interesting that our one #WithoutWade loss was at home.

Tonight was chicken soup...real test on Tuesday.

Zaslow's going to have a blast on the postgame show. His least favorite topics appear to be fans calling for minutes for his kindergarten classmate James Jones, and people asking for Harris to play. Really irks him after wins, which seems to happen all the time when we win without JJ playing. Fans are crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, crazy. Pine crest had 560 people there to support Brandon Knight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn, in his one season Damon Jones moved all the way to 11th in 3-pointers made in Heat history. 'Toine was one spot behind in his two years.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

If the playoffs started today the Knicks and Heat would meet up in the first round, could the rivalry actually be revived?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It could.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Like I said during the game, amazing what a slide Philly is on.

Lebron post game interview with JJax. Watch the perfect strike by Bosh at 1:54 :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:lol:

Jason Jackson is slowly starting to hate Bosh. :bosh2:

And man, LeBron is such an asshole. Clearly he only did all that for that kid to build his brand.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> :lol:
> 
> Jason Jackson is slowly starting to hate Bosh. :bosh2:
> 
> And man, LeBron is such an asshole. Clearly he only did all that for that kid to build his brand.


Lol now Lebron is an asshole because he gave him his game shoes....You know he's been doing that since his Cleveland days right? smh.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Man, I thought there was no way that one was getting past even the flimsiest of sarcasm filters.

P.S. Heat won by 23, not 14. Can we make a rule that every time doctordrizzay is off with his prophecies he has to change his avatar to Kobe until the next game/prophecy? Maybe shuffle between Bryant, Carmelo, and Durant if he hits consecutive snags? Would be a fun game. Without stakes its boring.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> Man, I thought there was no way that one was getting past even the flimsiest of sarcasm filters.
> 
> P.S. Heat won by 23, not 14. Can we make a rule that every time doctordrizzay is off with his prophecies he has to change his avatar to Kobe until the next game/prophecy? Maybe shuffle between Bryant, Carmelo, and Durant if he hits consecutive snags? Would be a fun game. Without stakes its boring.


I ment 14+...when people say by 14 they mean 14 or over. proline baby. Im in for Odds. We have boston next...hmmm


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

haha at the sarcasm filter exploding. Hilarious.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> I ment 14+...when people say by 14 they mean 14 or over. proline baby. Im in for Odds. We have boston next...hmmm


Fair enough. How about the Kobatar idea?


----------

